# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  یه سوال در مورد زیست فناوری (بیوتکنولوژی در مقطع لیسانس)

## A.H.M

سلام
هرکس در مورد این رشته اطلاع داره بگه و تفاوت این رشته با دکترای پیوسته بیو تکنولوژی در چیه?
میشه ادامه تحصیل داد?بازارکار و درامد در چه وضعه?
دکترای بیو تکنولوژی تراز بالای ده هزار یعنی رتبه زیر دویست برای پذیرش میخواد و مصاحبه هم داره ولی زیست فناوری تا پانزده هزار منطقه رو هم جذب کرده

----------


## A.H.M

..

----------


## A.H.M

هیچکس اطلاعی نداره?

----------


## SARA_J

سلام فرقش بادکتری پیوسته اینه که اون رتبه زیر500میخواد ولی مقطع لیسانس  رتبه چندان عالی نمیخواد واونی که مستقیمادکتری شومیگیره خب میره سرکار ولی درمقطع لیسانس احتمال سرکاررفتن شمانزدیک به صفره بله شمامیتونیدادامه بدیدوتامقاطع بالاترپیش برید دراینصورت شایددددبریدسرکار 
بعدشم برادرعزیزشماکه میگی رتبم زیر7000میشه خب چرا میخوای بری این رشته؟ :Yahoo (21):  
بروپرستاری یااتاق عمل . بیخودی بااینده خودت بازی نکن.موفق باشی ...

پ.ن: اینجا ایرانه نمیشه پی علاقه رفت

----------


## A.H.M

> پ.ن: اینجا ایرانه نمیشه پی علاقه رفت


سلام و ممنون بابت نظرتون
میخوام یه انتقادی کنم چرا معتقدید نمیشه دنبال علاقه رفت?
بنظر شما اینکه بری یه رشته که درامد خوبی داره ولی بهش علاقه نداری و هر ساعت کار کردن برات عذابه بهتره یا اینکه بری دنبال رشته مورد علاقه ات و برای امرار معاش دنبال یه شغل ازاد باشی???
به نظرت تو کدوم حالت انسان خوشحال تره?
من لایف استایلم اینه که کاری رو میکنم که خوشحالم کنه

----------


## SARA_J

> سلام و ممنون بابت نظرتون
> میخوام یه انتقادی کنم چرا معتقدید نمیشه دنبال علاقه رفت?
> بنظر شما اینکه بری یه رشته که درامد خوبی داره ولی بهش علاقه نداری و هر ساعت کار کردن برات عذابه بهتره یا اینکه بری دنبال رشته مورد علاقه ات و برای امرار معاش دنبال یه شغل ازاد باشی???
> به نظرت تو کدوم حالت انسان خوشحال تره?
> من لایف استایلم اینه که کاری رو میکنم که خوشحالم کنه


باعرض پوزش رفتن به دنبال کاری که بهش هیچ علاقه ای نداری ولی بازارکارخوبی داره ببین شمااقا هستین وبایدخرج چندنفررودراینده بدی بزارین روراست بگم من الان خواستگاری روراه میدم خونه که شغلش نسبتاخوبه .تقریبا همه دخترهاهمینن... بنابراین اگردختربودین میگفتم اشکالی نداره پی علاقت بری اما الان میگم نهههههه 
شمابروپرستاری کم کم علاقه بوجودمیاد ببین شما وقتی حقوق بگیری خودبه خودعلاقه پیدامیکنی اما اگه بری بیوتکنولوژی چون میبینی در ازای درسی که خوندی بهت هیچی نمیدن بعداز یه مدت کلاافسرده وسرخورده میشیدووقتی ببینیدهرجامیرید بهتون زن نمیدن اونوقته که ازحالت جوزدگی خارج میشیدوپشیمون میشیدکه چرانرفتین پرستاری!!!!
بعدشم برادرعزیزم شمابروپرستاری بعداواسه خودت میتونی درزمینه بیوتکنولوژی و...هم فعالیت کنی وبری پی علاقت 

پ.ن: واقعا مثل خواهرت واست توضیح  دادم وکمکت کردم دوست ندارم چندسال بعدحسرت بخورید اما درنهایت تصمیم باخودته ...ایشالاموفق باشی  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## A.H.M

> باعرض پوزش رفتن به دنبال کاری که بهش هیچ علاقه ای نداری ولی بازارکارخوبی داره ببین شمااقا هستین وبایدخرج چندنفررودراینده بدی بزارین روراست بگم من الان خواستگاری روراه میدم خونه که شغلش نسبتاخوبه .تقریبا همه دخترهاهمینن... بنابراین اگردختربودین میگفتم اشکالی نداره پی علاقت بری اما الان میگم نهههههه 
> شمابروپرستاری کم کم علاقه بوجودمیاد ببین شما وقتی حقوق بگیری خودبه خودعلاقه پیدامیکنی اما اگه بری بیوتکنولوژی چون میبینی در ازای درسی که خوندی بهت هیچی نمیدن بعداز یه مدت کلاافسرده وسرخورده میشیدووقتی ببینیدهرجامیرید بهتون زن نمیدن اونوقته که ازحالت جوزدگی خارج میشیدوپشیمون میشیدکه چرانرفتین پرستاری!!!!
> بعدشم برادرعزیزم شمابروپرستاری بعداواسه خودت میتونی درزمینه بیوتکنولوژی و...هم فعالیت کنی وبری پی علاقت 
> 
> پ.ن: واقعا مثل خواهرت واست توضیح  دادم وکمکت کردم دوست ندارم چندسال بعدحسرت بخورید اما درنهایت تصمیم باخودته ...ایشالاموفق باشی



ممنون بهش فکر میکنم

----------


## A.H.M

من امروز با یکی از محصلین دکترا بیوتک صحبت میکردم گفت که از لحاظ چارت درسی و واحد ها زیست فناوری تفاوت زیادی با دکتری پیوسته بیوتک داره.
فرصت شغلی چندان زیادی هم نمیشه برای کارشناسی زیست فناوری متصور شد که اونم اگه بره مقاطع بالاتر احتمالا بعضی ازمایشگاه ها و کارخانجات داروسازی بخواننش که اولویت با محصلین دکتری پیوسته هست و بعد نوبت به استخدام  فردی میرسه که لیسانس زیست فناوری داره و تونسته مقاطع فوق و دکتری رو پاس کنه

در کل چه دکتری پیوسته بیوتک چه لیسانس زیست فناوری بازارکار چندان بالایی ندارند

----------

